# High Definition Channel Summary



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HiDef Summary - Revised 12/11/03

The DishNetwork High Definition Programming Pak is available for $9.99/month. Dish500 subs can currently receive <6 channels of> HD programming from the 110 orbital location. An HD-capable receiver is required. At present, a 2-dish solution <may be> needed to receive all current HD channels. <Not all subscribers will receive all HD channels.>

The 110* slot includes: 
9421 Discovery HD Theater 
9422 HDNet 
9423 HDNet Movies 
9424 ESPN HD
9456 HBO HD (12/10/03)
9460 Showtime HD (12/10/03)
9466 Dish HD Events **** (12/10/03)
9467 DISH HD (PPV)*** (12/10/03)

The 61.5/148** slots include: 
9425 Dish HD Events **** 
9428 DISH HD (PPV)***
9430 Showtime HD 
9440 HBO HD 
9443 Dish HD Demo Channel 
9453 CBS HD East 
9454 CBS HD West

 *Dish500 customers can receive this HD programming without a second dish. 
**To receive additional HD programming you must have a dish pointed at 61.5 or 148.
Additions, mirrors or transitions to 110 will be announced by DishNetwork. 
***Dish HD PPV only available from the 148 orbital location
  Updates::<> indicates text added; Dish HD package link added 12/03; channels moved/mirrored to 110 as of 12/10
****NBA-TV schedule in HD available to AEP/HD/61.5 subs Dec. 9, 2003 - April 13, 2004


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Nick, that makes it easy to understand.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Should differentiate which is on which wing, e.g. PPV not on both and East on 61.5 & West CBS on 148.


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

Just curious.. do you need a waiver to get the CBS HD channel?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jedi,

It depends. If you live in a DMA where the local CBS is owned by CBS *AND* you are outside the grade B singal area of an adjacent market CBS affiliate NOT owned by CBS, then you are eligible to receive CBS HD east *OR* west. Some may be getting them both right now, but they aren't supposed to. 

If you live in an area that gets at least a grade B signal from a CBS affiliate not owned by CBS itself, then you will need a waiver from that/those station/s.

See ya
Tony


----------



## HookedOnTV (Nov 7, 2003)

Why don't they add the West feeds of SHO-HD and HBO-HD? I know some of you will just say it is the same as the East feed by 3 hours but to me I would count them as additional channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HookedOnTV said:


> Why don't they add the West feeds of SHO-HD and HBO-HD? I know some of you will just say it is the same as the East feed by 3 hours but to me I would count them as additional channels.


 For now it is a capacity issue. It would be better to put up entirely different content such as StarzHD than a three hour delay.

JL


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Nick for posting the list. I bet you got this info from having that new Panasonic sitting in front of you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Thanks Nick for posting the list. I bet you got this info from having that new Panasonic sitting in front of you.


 Actually, Richard, I got the info from Scott's post over at the other place using this spiffy new Compaq laptop I had to buy when my old laptop turned itself into a friggin' toaster.


----------



## FAUguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Since I live in FL and can't use a SuperDish, is the best set-up for
me one Dish at 119/110 and the second at 61.5? What about the 105 that the
Superdish uses?

-Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

FAUguy... You got the best configuration figured out for your situation. That should give you all the normal channels and the HD channels (if you need them).


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I thought NBATV was HD? Am I wrong?

I have a HD monitor, but waiting for the 921. I can see NBATV and it claims live NBA HD broadcasts. (I realize other NBATV programming may not be HD)


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> It depends. If you live in a DMA where the local CBS is owned by CBS *AND* you are outside the grade B singal area of an adjacent market CBS affiliate NOT owned by CBS, then you are eligible to receive CBS HD east *OR* west. Some may be getting them both right now, but they aren't supposed to.
> 
> If you live in an area that gets at least a grade B signal from a CBS affiliate not owned by CBS itself, then you will need a waiver from that/those station/s.
> 
> ...


Is there a website (other than the DirectTv eligibilty one) that can truely tell me if I qualify.

Here is my situation....Live in a suburb of Minneapolis, MN. Minneapolis CBS (WCCO) is an O&O CBS station..so I qualify...
BUT...I can pick up KEYC 12 out of Mankato (which is 50 miles SW of me..different DMA..actually, its the only channel in that DMA!!) pretty clear on my outdoor antenna...so Im thinking I might be in KEYC's Grade B area...they aren't an O&O CBS station.

Also...I have an old 5000 receiver sitting around. If I hook that up, will I be able to get the HD programming once I get my new TV...Or would I have to upgrade?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

TonyM said:


> Also...I have an old 5000 receiver sitting around. If I hook that up, will I be able to get the HD programming once I get my new TV...Or would I have to upgrade?


You'll have to upgrade. Dish used to make an accessory for the 5000 to allow it to receive HDTV, but it isn't sold anymore. Even if you had it, it can't receive any of the new HD channels broadcast in 8PSK like HDNet, HDNet Movies, Discovery HD theater and ESPN HD.


----------



## the_beaver (Feb 15, 2003)

ok...here's are a few newbie-ish questions---
i live in a condo and am wondering if i
will need a second dish installed to receive
HD programming...

how do i know what system i have???
(i have a 721 installed last november)

how do i know what 'slots' my programming
is coming from??? (i am in seattle, currently
with the Dish everything pack, and am
pondering purchase of a 921 for my HD-
ready Toshiba)

thanks...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

HD PPV is not available anymore on 61.5.


----------



## gssrjpc (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't understand why they don't have a HDPPV channel on the 110 bird, this is where the rest of their HD channels are. If they did I would watch some of the movies. I am not going to bother getting another dish just for one channel.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Here is my situation....Live in a suburb of Minneapolis, MN. Minneapolis CBS (WCCO) is an O&O CBS station..so I qualify...


As a former Eden Prairie resident, I can tell you that WCCO is your local CBS station and that it is in your DMA (Minneapolis). Although you can receive Mankato, consider it a bonus only and that reception has no effect on your eligibility to receive CBSHD. Your profile though says Duluth, which is outside of the Minneapolis DMA and in the Duluth DMA which probably would not qualify.


----------



## StarvingForHDTV (Oct 8, 2003)

Nick said:


> HiDef Summary
> 
> The DishNetwork High Definition Programming Pak is available for $9.99/month. Dish500 subs can currently receive HD programming from the 110 orbital location. An HD-capable receiver is required. At present, a 2-dish solution is needed to receive all current HD channels.* .


2 dishes to get all the HD! That is ridiculous! How many more dishes would I need to get regular programming? I don't know if I can sign up with Dish at this time. Thanks for letting me know the bad news.

Starving


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

sleepy hollow said:


> I thought NBATV was HD? Am I wrong?
> 
> I have a HD monitor, but waiting for the 921. I can see NBATV and it claims live NBA HD broadcasts. (I realize other NBATV programming may not be HD)


Can anyone answer this question regarding NBATV-HD?


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> Can anyone answer this question regarding NBATV-HD?


I had the same question and called Dish friday night and what I was told is that only certain NBA games were broadcast in HD and they could give me the schedule of those games, but I didn't wait for them to look all that up, I just hung up. Generally when I watch a live game on NBATV they tell you that you can watch the same game in HD on both Dish Network and Direct TV. However, Since I watch the Lakers, I usually follow their games on Fox Sports West. I checked the NBA's website and you can find the NBA HD Broadcasts at their site: http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/NBA_TV_HIGHDEFINITION_GAME_SC-87271-466.html

My basic understanding is that if a channel that you already pay for or subscribe to is broadcast in HD, then you should be able to get the HD Feed. For us, the HD Special event channel is 9425. You might want to check with the channel guide for your area and find out from Dish if what I just posted is correct or not.

Hope this helps.

Norm


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Nick said:


> HiDef Summary
> 
> The DishNetwork High Definition Programming Pak is available for $9.99/month. Dish500 subs can currently receive HD programming from the 110 orbital location. An HD-capable receiver is required. At present, a 2-dish solution is needed to receive all current HD channels.*
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is very good.

I'm still not clear on something, though:

My understanding is that the $9.99 HD Pack includes *only* the 4 on 110. The other channels (on 61.5 and/or 148) are either available to anyone without a subscription (PPV-HD, HD demo), or are available to anyone on a subscription that includes the specific channel (HBO-HD, SHO-HD, CBS-HD), and are neither included in HD Pack, nor is HD Pack needed to get them.

Can anyone clarify this? It's not clear on the web site, either.

Thanks,

x


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Richard King said:


> As a former Eden Prairie resident, I can tell you that WCCO is your local CBS station and that it is in your DMA (Minneapolis). Although you can receive Mankato, consider it a bonus only and that reception has no effect on your eligibility to receive CBSHD. Your profile though says Duluth, which is outside of the Minneapolis DMA and in the Duluth DMA which probably would not qualify.


Richard
I recently moved from Duluth to Shakopee so that is why I was asking. I don't know how to access the profile to change what my location shows.

Although when Duluth locals are available, I will be "moving"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey TonyM, welcome to the Twin Cities. I moved from EP, jsut across the river from you, in 1996, and am now in sunny Florida. Anyway, in Shakopee your DMA is Minneapolis/St. Paul and you would be able to receive locals out of the twin cities. That should mean that you can in fact receive CBS-HD since WCCO is a CBS O&O channel. Enjoy.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Any ideas if/when HD-SHO and HD-HBO will move off of the side sats?


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

xgrep said:


> Thanks, this is very good.
> 
> I'm still not clear on something, though:
> 
> ...


Yes that's correct. I dropped by HD subscription yet I can still receive HBO, SHO and CBS HD.

IMHO it is not worth subscribing to Discovery HD or HDNET due to frequent re-runs of limited material. There are only so many iguanas or preying mantis that I can stand night after night.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> Yes that's correct. I dropped by HD subscription yet I can still receive HBO, SHO and CBS HD.
> 
> IMHO it is not worth subscribing to Discovery HD or HDNET due to frequent re-runs of limited material. There are only so many iguanas or preying mantis that I can stand night after night.


But now you'll miss the "Day in the life of the Coors Lite Twins" on HDNet. :sure:


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

and NHL Hockey!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You have to qualify for CBS-HD.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/index.shtml


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> You have to qualify for CBS-HD.
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/index.shtml


Thanks for the link, you're correct about having to be in a qualifying area.

The only point I wanted to make is that CBS-HD is not at all related to the $9.99 HD Pack, nor are SHO-HD, HBO-HD, PPV-HD, or HD Demo. $9.99 gets you only the 4 HD channels on 110, and is not required for any of the HD content on 61.5/148.

At this point, nobody knows for certain whether a D500 and 61.5/148 (which I at least currently have) will forever carry all of E*'s HD content, or whether additional HD content will eventually show up *only* on a sat requiring another dish, thereby obsoleting my current investment.

x


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> Any ideas if/when HD-SHO and HD-HBO will move off of the side sats?


If I had to guess, I'd say "never".

What you're suggesting is that perhaps new subs might one day be able to get all of E*'s HD content with a D500 configuration. That would indeed be good news for new subs.

But it wouldn't much affect a lot of current subs - I suspect a good number of us already have a wing sat (i.e., 61.5 or 148) for locals and/or foreign, in addition to a D500. And if it continues that some locals will be introduced on the wing sats, then even new subs will need two dishes, regardless of whether they want HD or not. So that's why I'm thinking that the HD content on the wing sats may never move to 110.

But nobody ever knows what's going to happen at E*.

x


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

xgrep said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say "never".
> 
> What you're suggesting is that perhaps new subs might one day be able to get all of E*'s HD content with a D500 configuration. That would indeed be good news for new subs.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree, however I believe that the locals currently on the wing sats will eventually migrate to the spotbeams on 110 and 119. Some will migrate over the next several months as E* figures out how to squeeze a few more on the spotbeams sats, the rest will migrate once E10 is launched in 2005 which will provide additional spotbeam capacity at 110. With locals migrating off of the wings and new local DMA's mostly going to 105 and 121, this will open up space on the wings for additional HD and International channels, I would not be surprised that by the end of 2005 the only channels on the wings will be HDTV and International channels, since all new HD systems will be sold with 2 dishes and most current HD subs already have 2 dishes, I agree that the future for E* HD appears to be a 2-dish solution.


----------



## Greg_G (Dec 4, 2003)

justalurker said:


> For now it is a capacity issue. It would be better to put up entirely different content such as StarzHD than a three hour delay.
> 
> JL


Here's a thought.. Why don't they uplink the west coast feeds of HBO/SHO HD to 148? Then if you want to get both time zones, you could put up another dish (if you could see both side sats).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Greg_G said:


> Here's a thought.. Why don't they uplink the west coast feeds of HBO/SHO HD to 148? Then if you want to get both time zones, you could put up another dish (if you could see both side sats).


 I like that idea, but Dish really doesn't plan for people to see both satellites. (I'm amazed that it even works for those that report it as working.)

JL


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

$10/month for ESPN is pretty steep. I assume the 921 can still receive the OTA stuff in HDTV without subscribing to the DISH HD pkg--correct?

I think it makes more sense to activate the HD PKG during football season and then drop it afterwards (at least for football fans  until E* has more programming available.


----------



## JAY1175 (Jul 26, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> HD PPV is not available anymore on 61.5.


Darrel, where are the PPV HD's for us who have been pointed at 61.5 for the last two years......?


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

rudolpht said:


> Should differentiate which is on which wing, e.g. PPV not on both and East on 61.5 & West CBS on 148.


The 61.5 slot includes: 
9425 Dish HD Event Channel
9430 Showtime HDTV
9440 HBO HDTV
9443 Dish HD Demo Channel
9453 CBS HDTV East

The 105 slot includes:
9456 HBO HDTV (East)
9460 Showtime HDTV
9466 Dish HD Event Channel 
9467 Dish HDTV PPV
9483 CBS HDTV East
9484 CBS HDTV West
9498 Dish HD Demo Channel

The 110 slot includes: 
9421 Discovery HD Theater 
9422 HDNet 
9423 HDNet Movies 
9424 ESPN HD

The 148 slots includes: 
9425 Dish HD Event Channel
9428 Dish HDTV PPV
9430 Showtime HDTV
9440 HBO HDTV
9454 CBS HDTV West


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

dbdsac said:


> Can anyone answer this question regarding NBATV-HD?


I believe that NBATV-HD events show up on the Special Event Channel 9425. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LarryH said:


> I believe that NBATV-HD events show up on the Special Event Channel 9425. Can anyone confirm?


Thats where they were shown last year.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Considering that the HD Events channel never has anything on it, I'd guess they'd put it there again.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

And from the same provider that still does not support DVD player or recorder on any of their remotes.


----------



## sytus (Dec 1, 2003)

LarryH said:


> I believe that NBATV-HD events show up on the Special Event Channel 9425. Can anyone confirm?


the first NBA HD game will be on the HD special events channel starting with the 12/09/03 game. This is the first NBA game Dish has broadcast this year. Its only avalible with the NBA package I belive....


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Marcus S said:


> And from the same provider that still does not support DVD player or recorder on any of their remotes.


Actually I believe either VCR or AUX can control many brands of DVD player. Sadly though no codes seem to exist for my cheapo Apex player.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Actually I believe either VCR or AUX can control many brands of DVD player. Sadly though no codes seem to exist for my cheapo Apex player.


I have 3 of those cheap Apex DVD players, one that I have had for about 3 years, and is connected to my main entertainment system, the 2nd one is connected to my daughters 13" tv and the 3rd one died early, just have not gotten around to throeing it out in the trash yet  . When I got my first one at CC, it was $149 and I thought I was getting a bargain, now you can get Apex and other cheap DVD players for less then a cheap vcr, I recently bought a cheap KLH brand DVD player for my parents for Christmas and only payed $29.99 for it at BB. I guess since DVD players do not have tv tuners or modulators in them they can be manufactured for less money then a vcr.


----------



## Bob Saylor (Aug 18, 2003)

Did any of you try the scan method to find codes? I don't know if it mentions it in the manuals of other receivers but it does in the 811 manual. Here's what it says....

Turn on the device
Press and hold mode button until all the other buttons light up..let go...the mode button flashes.
For AUX mode press 0 for second TV, or 1 for a VCR or DVD player. Press 2 for a tuner or amplifier.
Press the * button 
Press the power button.
Press either the up or down arrow repeatedly until the device turns off.
Press the # button.

I don't know if this will work but it's worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, the power scan mode worked for me since they didn't list any codes for Sony audio receivers, like the 6000 had, and it found mine fairly quickly into the process.



Bob Saylor said:


> Did any of you try the scan method to find codes? I don't know if it mentions it in the manuals of other receivers but it does in the 811 manual. Here's what it says....
> 
> Turn on the device
> Press and hold mode button until all the other buttons light up..let go...the mode button flashes.
> ...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I tried the Dish site but they don't have a schedule of what NBA HD games they will be doing. Seems INHD and INHD2 lost the NBA rights, I don't see any NBA games listed on their site now


----------



## joeb2112 (Oct 24, 2003)

LarryH said:


> The 61.5 slot includes:
> 9425 Dish HD Event Channel
> 9430 Showtime HDTV
> 9440 HBO HDTV
> ...


Newbie HD ??... I live in SoCal - 91784, I have the Dish 500 and the must carry local dish (300?) 
I qualified for the CBS HDTV West Feed (on 9454) - so I guess I'm on 148
I have the HD pack on 110
so....
why can't I see the HD Demo channel (not that's it's a big deal) BUT - when I enter 9443 - I get "this subscription channel has not yet been purchased.."
I enter 9498 and it dumps to the CBS HD feed - so I'm I missing out on potential HD programing??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joeb2112 said:


> I qualified for the CBS HDTV West Feed (on 9454) - so I guess I'm on 148 I have the HD pack on 110
> so....
> why can't I see the HD Demo channel (not that's it's a big deal) BUT - when I enter 9443 - I get "this subscription channel has not yet been purchased.."
> I enter 9498 and it dumps to the CBS HD feed - so I'm I missing out on potential HD programing??


 Your dish setup gets the 119, 110, and 148 satellites ...
It doesn't pick up the 105 and 61.5 satellites. You have to have a dish pointed at 105 or 61.5 to pick up those channels (and the 105 channels are not released to consumers ... so even with a 105 dish you would not get them).

The tuner generally picks the next channel down when you select a channel that isn't there. Selecting 9443 is kicking you to 9440 HBO on 148º. Selecting 9498 is kicking you to 9454 CBSHD West (also on 148º). The first available channel below the one you selected.

Evidently you don't subscribe to HBO ... if you did you wouldn't be getting the subscription error.

JL


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

While I am generally satisfied with Dish's channels and selection choices, their HD programming just sucks. I spent 20 mins with a CSR insisting that the only reason that I could not get the HD games that the NBA televises during the season was because I had not purchased their HD package with ESPNHD. Which is false. The reason that you can't find the NBA HD games on Dish is because Dish does not even offer the NBA HD games at all..EVEN IF YOU PURCHASE THE FULL SEASON NBA LEAGUE PASS!! (after asking to speak to a manager, he confirmed that the CSR was simply wrong). 

Its silly to pay $10 a month just to have ESPNHD when you already have regular ESPN channels as a part of your package - Why pay twice simply to watch a game in HD? What Dish should do is offer those already paying for ESPN the opportunity to get ESPNHD for free. This is what they do for those who subscribe to HBO and Showtime (If you upgrade to HD you get their HD channels free if you're already paying for them). No one wants to watch DiscoveryHD repeat itself over and over, nor are the Movies on HDNET Movies and the offerings on HDNet worth it. 

If you have HD capability, don't wait for dish. Get a good off-air antenna and check out the games on the major networks being sent out now for FREE (you know this is bowl season) as well as the majority of the prime line up being shown in HD. You won't regret it and you will not feel cheated as I do, when I watch a game on NBATV which says "you can now watch this game in HD" but in actuality on Dish..you cannot.

Norm


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, don't wait on DISH. Just tune in 9425 tonight.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

RNorm said:


> While I am generally satisfied with Dish's channels and selection choices, their HD programming just sucks. I spent 20 mins with a CSR insisting that the only reason that I could not get the HD games that the NBA televises during the season was because I had not purchased their HD package with ESPNHD. Which is false. The reason that you can't find the NBA HD games on Dish is because Dish does not even offer the NBA HD games at all..EVEN IF YOU PURCHASE THE FULL SEASON NBA LEAGUE PASS!! (after asking to speak to a manager, he confirmed that the CSR was simply wrong).
> 
> Its silly to pay $10 a month just to have ESPNHD when you already have regular ESPN channels as a part of your package - Why pay twice simply to watch a game in HD? What Dish should do is offer those already paying for ESPN the opportunity to get ESPNHD for free. This is what they do for those who subscribe to HBO and Showtime (If you upgrade to HD you get their HD channels free if you're already paying for them). No one wants to watch DiscoveryHD repeat itself over and over, nor are the Movies on HDNET Movies and the offerings on HDNet worth it.
> 
> ...


Yes, You can!

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=476282

NBA-TVHD TONIGHT Live on Dish 9425

Now, I do have disagree with your thinking. If I can get a game in HD, there is NO Way I'm going to be satisfied in watching it in SD. HBO & Showtime do not chage Dish additional $ for their HD feeds, ESPN does. My kids love Discovery HD & I do watch some HDNEt. $10/mo is OK for the HD package, but since Starz, Cinemax & TMC also have HD feeds, they should also give subscribers to those channels in HD feeds as well. I also watch networks in HD with the OTA module in the receivers, but in no way is that enough to satisfy my HD desires. And watch out about those bowl games. ABC does the BCS & has not televised 1 college football game in HD yet this year. And, AFAIK, they have not announced plans to.


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

Spark:

I'm hoping that i'm wrong and you're right..but I will wait until this evening and simply believe it when I see it. 

However, CBS Sports has shown all of their college football (and basketball) broadcasts in HD for some time now. ABC has shown Monday Night Football in HD the entire 2003 season, last weekend's USC/OSU Game was broadcast in HD and announced during that game that all the major BCS Bowl games they telecast in the upcoming bowl season will be shown in HD. 

Finally, yes it would make sense for Dish to give subscribers who already purchase a channel that same channel in HD when its available, but when is sense the final determination for Dish's HD programming packaging??

Anxiously waiting to see what happens on 9425 tonight..

Norm


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

Spark:

Last night, while the HD Special Events Channel did state that it was showing the Lakers v. Knicks, in my area (LA/San Bernadino County) the game was blacked out, so I still have yet to see a NBA game in HD. I was assured by the CSR supervisor that Dish had nothing to do with the blackout and it was probably instituted by Fox and the lakers to insure that people would attend the game and not stay home (which actually makes no sense because for some time now ALL Laker home games at Staples Center are sold out). So I'll defer my disdain until this evening when Orlando plays Washington in HD (which should be on the same channel). We'll see.

For those of you who were not blacked out..I hope you enjoyed the game..Go Lakers!

Norm


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Here is the complete NBA HD schedule:

Tuesday, Dec. 9
10:30 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. -- New York Knicks at Los Angeles Lakers

Wednesday, Dec. 10
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Orlando Magic at Washington Wizards

Sunday, Dec. 14
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at New York Knicks

Sunday, Dec. 21
9:30 p.m. - 12:00 a.m. -- Phoenix Suns at Los Angeles Lakers

Monday, Dec. 22
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Orlando Magic at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, Dec. 23
7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Minnesota Timberwolves at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Dec. 30
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Atlanta Hawks at Washington Wizards

Sunday, Jan. 4
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New Jersey Nets at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Jan. 6
8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at San Antonio Spurs

Saturday, Jan. 17
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Seattle Supersonics at Washington Wizards

Monday, Jan. 26
9:00 - 11:30 p.m. -- Minnesota Timberwolves at Denver Nuggets

Tuesday, Jan. 27
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New Jersey Nets at Philadelphia 76ers

Saturday, Jan. 31
7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Phoenix Suns at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Feb. 3
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Toronto Raptors at Philadelphia 76ers

Saturday, Feb. 7
8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- New Orleans Hornets at Milwaukee Bucks

Tuesday, Feb. 17
10:30 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. -- Portland Trail Blazers at Los Angeles Lakers

Monday, Feb. 23
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, Feb. 24
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Portland Trail Blazers at Orlando Magic

Monday, March 1
8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Memphis Grizzlies at San Antonio Spurs

Monday, March 8
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Milwaukee Bucks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 9
7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Boston Celtics at New York Knicks

Wednesday, March 10
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at Orlando Magic

Friday, March 12
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New York Knicks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 16
7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at New York Knicks

Monday, March 22
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Dallas Mavericks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 23
8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- San Antonio Spurs at Minnesota Timberwolves

Thursday, March 25
8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at San Antonio Spurs

Sunday, March 28
4:00 - 6:30 p.m. -- Houston Rockets at Milwaukee Bucks

Tuesday, March 30
8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- Indiana Pacers at Milwaukee Bucks

Saturday, April 10
7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at Orlando Magic

Tuesday, April 13
8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Memphis Grizzlies at Dallas Mavericks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Following moved from 105 to 110 overnight:

They are not available yet.

9456 HBO HDTV (East)
9460 Showtime HDTV
9466 Dish HD Event Channel 
9467 Dish HDTV PPV


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> I tried the Dish site but they don't have a schedule of what NBA HD games they will be doing. Seems INHD and INHD2 lost the NBA rights, I don't see any NBA games listed on their site now


Take a peek in the DBSTalk "Sports" forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Here is the complete NBA HD schedule:


No point in posting a long sports schedule here. It's already been posted in the DBSTalk "SPORTS" forum.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Richard King said:


> As a former Eden Prairie resident, I can tell you that WCCO is your local CBS station and that it is in your DMA (Minneapolis). Although you can receive Mankato, consider it a bonus only and that reception has no effect on your eligibility to receive CBSHD. Your profile though says Duluth, which is outside of the Minneapolis DMA and in the Duluth DMA which probably would not qualify.


Unless SHVIA was amended while I wasn't looking, this is not correct. CBSHD is considered a "distant" network feed unless you are in the NYC or LA DMAs where the feeds originate. As such, eligibility is based on Grade B contours, not your DMA. If Eden Prairie is in the grade B contour of the Mankato station (which I have no idea, but your reception suggests that it is), then you need a waiver, unless the Mankato station is also CBS O&O, which I also do not know, but tend to doubt.

The only significance of the O&O distinction is that CBS corporate has granted a blanket waiver for all its O&Os such that if the only CBS grade B contours covering your location are from O&Os, then you are eligible due to the waiver.

Of course, locations within CBS O&O DMAs are statistically less likely than other locations to fall within the Grade B contours of non-O&O affiliates, but again, the only determining factor is those non-O&O grade B contours, unless your DMA is NYC or LA.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Channel update as of 12/10/03; see first post in this thread <revised 12/11>


----------



## dschlack (Nov 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how to get the The Movie Channel HD? Is this On Demand?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dschlack said:


> Does anyone know how to get the The Movie Channel HD? Is this On Demand?


Yes its by DEMAND.

Demand that they add it, and the other major HD channels that now exist. Maybe Charlie will listen.


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Yes its by DEMAND.
> 
> Demand that they add it, and the other major HD channels that now exist. Maybe Charlie will listen.


HBO and Showtime are now on 110.

All HD channels are being scrubbed from 61.5/148 except CBS HD.

-Tasy


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

Tasydra said:


> HBO and Showtime are now on 110.
> 
> -Tasy


i have DVR-510 and Dish500 that feed off 110 and 119 sat and I subscribe to HBO-Max pack. Do I simply need to replace my DVR with a HD tuner to watch those HD channels (my understanding is that subscription for HD is not required) or there is something else that I would need in order to watch them?

thanks in advance!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Art said:


> i have DVR-510 and Dish500 that feed off 110 and 119 sat and I subscribe to HBO-Max pack. Do I simply need to replace my DVR with a HD tuner to watch those HD channels (my understanding is that subscription for HD is not required) or there is something else that I would need in order to watch them?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Since they're now on 110, if you already subscribe to HBO then you'll get HBO-HD channel, not Cincemax HD on Dish yet. If you want HDNet, Discovery HD or ESPN-HD then you do need the HD package.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My 811's EPG is anouncing the following HD channel "moves".

9425 HDEVT to 110w 1/14/04
9430 SHOHD to 110w 2/11/04
9440 HBOHD to 110w 2/11/04

In fact, the above channels were mirrored to 110w almost a month ago. The purpose of this announcement is to alert 61.5w & 148w HD subscribers who do not have a dish aimed at 110w that they need to get Dish 500, or at least a single dish/lnb pointed at 110w to retain the channels. Whether these channels will actually come off 61.5w and/or 148w remains to be seen

The original HD Channel Summary at the beginning of this thread will be edited to reflect these changes.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

that's great! thanks, RAD! I thought I would need a super dish and/or different cables to watch the HD, but needing simply to add an HD tuner makes it so much easier. As they say it: Just plug and play!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That will leave the 5000 with HD module able to receive only CSB-HD, and that's only if you qualify for it.


----------

